# Ruth Bader Ginsburg



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I maintain an uneasy uncertainty about whether or not there exists a mass for the dead powerful enough to properly mourn and solace our nation this night for the loss of a true patriot, Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg, who passed this evening at the age of 87.

But after some consideration and a respectful remembrance of Justice Ginsburg's famous love for opera, my deciding vote for a work to furnish my listening session for the evening was cast in favor of the Verdi _Messa da Requiem_. And though I had a dozen or so choices in my current collection, I quickly unshelved the EMI Classics 11 CD box set featuring conductor Sergiu Celibidache and the Münchner Philharmoniker and Philharmonischer Chor München with soloists Elena Filipova, Reinhild Runkel, Peter Dvorský, and Kurt Rydl for a performance on discs 4 and 5 of that box set recorded in 1993, the same year Ginburg was appointed to the Court by then President Bill Clinton.

















Rest in peace, Justice Ginsberg.

And may our country find peace as well.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Today she passed away. Such a terrible loss to our already damaged country.
She was a true lover of opera and frequented the Met often. Such sad news.
She will be missed.
RIP Ruth


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Let's all be thankful that she won't get to see where things are going!

N.


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

*R.I.P. Notorious RBG*

Her favorite recordings

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/my-favorite-records-ruth-bader-ginsburg


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

She was a lion among lambs. This tiny woman spoke words of wisdom and truth. She is an icon in our world today and there aren't many of them left.


----------

